# How to obtain copies of identification documents from within the uk



## jolenescott101 (5 mo ago)

Good morning

Hoping someone can help me. My family and I emigrated to the UK in 2006. I received my British citizenship through naturalisation in 2010 retaining my South African citizenship. Since then I have lost my birth certificate, naturalisation cert and my retention of sa citizen ship form in a house move. I do still have my South African passport though. Does anyone know how I can obtain copies of these documents within the UK at all? I know how to obtain a copy of my UK naturalisation certificate so that's not a problem, my birth cert and retention document are the ones that worry me. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kaska (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah , similar happened to my husband , he lost his original retention letter and applied for re-print at SA House , just follow the same process as per initial application and include cover letter explaining you require re-print , they should have records of your retention they had from 2005 when my husband got his I think the fee is £25 , SA birth certificates can be applied through them as well but you going to wait years , I would use an agent in SA and they can apply and courier to you ( Ask Chris has been recommended to me ) UK Naturalisation cert is costly £ 250 and you will need a copy for retention re-print


----------



## jolenescott101 (5 mo ago)

Kaska said:


> Yeah , similar happened to my husband , he lost his original retention letter and applied for re-print at SA House , just follow the same process as per initial application and include cover letter explaining you require re-print , they should have records of your retention they had from 2005 when my husband got his I think the fee is £25 , SA birth certificates can be applied through them as well but you going to wait years , I would use an agent in SA and they can apply and courier to you ( Ask Chris has been recommended to me ) UK Naturalisation cert is costly £ 250 and you will need a copy for retention re-print


Thank you so much for getting back to me. My dad still lives in South Africa so I will ask him to see if he can apply for the cert for me. At least now I know what the process is I can get the ball rolling.


----------



## Kaska (Mar 28, 2011)

jolenescott101 said:


> Thank you so much for getting back to me. My dad still lives in South Africa so I will ask him to see if he can apply for the cert for me. At least now I know what the process is I can get the ball rolling.


Yes he can do that , certificates are R75 each and he will just need to fill in forms with names / DOB and ID numbers, its easy


----------

